# Shoes



## sdguy55 (Mar 9, 2014)

Ok this is gonna be kind of a weird question. I have a former powerlifter that is helping me get my form dialed in for squats and deads. He told me to go out to Wal-Mart and just buy a pair of cheap really hard soled shoes as it will help from the soles squishing and messing up form. 

They all wear converse shoes and I have just been wearing running shoes. Got to looking around and I saw the water sock shoes. 

Just curious what you guys think about going this route instead? It would be damn near like lifting bare foot but with a gripped sole underneath so the danger of slipping wouldn't be there.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 9, 2014)

You can go barefoot, get Adidas Chuck Taylor's, or a dedicated weightlifting shoe. Don't go to walmart.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 9, 2014)

There is never a good reason to go to walmart. Try the chucks or a wresting shoe.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 9, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> There is never a good reason to go to walmart. Try the chucks or a wresting shoe.



5quart jugs of Mobil 1 full synthetic for $24.99. That is reason enough....plus you get to go crackhead hunting, at least at the walmart by me.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 9, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> There is never a good reason to go to walmart. Try the chucks or a wresting shoe.



I go there to pick up women.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 9, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> I go there to pick up women.



the kind with tits on their back?


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 9, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> the kind with tits on their back?



Of course, twice as much fun.


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 9, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> the kind with tits on their back?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 9, 2014)

The new reebok power shoe is awesome. Best I've ever worn


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm itching to pick-up the PowerShoe. Until then my Asics from Uni are still going strong.


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 9, 2014)

I keep getting told off for taking my shoes off when squating, so i alwys wear my chucks now.


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 9, 2014)

I wear work boots for legs and back.. like wide bottoms.. feel secure..


----------



## sdguy55 (Mar 9, 2014)

So...general consensus is that the water socks is a bad idea haha


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 9, 2014)

I second the new Reebok power lite.  Best shoe I've ever lifted in.  The wider toe box makes them 10x more comfortable than chucks IMO


----------



## Azog (Mar 9, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> I second the new Reebok power lite.  Best shoe I've ever lifted in.  The wider toe box makes them 10x more comfortable than chucks IMO



Just got mine about 2 weeks ago. I love 'em!


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 9, 2014)

Azog said:


> Just got mine about 2 weeks ago. I love 'em!



Just had a look at them online they look pretty sweet, how much they sting you bro? Im heading through asia next week before canada i wonder if i can find them real cheap there


----------



## Azog (Mar 10, 2014)

Surfliftsleep said:


> Just had a look at them online they look pretty sweet, how much they sting you bro? Im heading through asia next week before canada i wonder if i can find them real cheap there



$89.99. 

10 char.


----------



## mistah187 (Mar 10, 2014)

Cant go wrong with some chucks. Cheap and easy. Seen those shoes mark bell helped design thise r sweet too. Just pricey.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 10, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> the kind with tits on their back?



that would be great for slow dancing


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 10, 2014)

wrestling shoes all day


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 10, 2014)

I do my squatting/dl'ing in regular socks.

My old hard sole skater shoes make good regular "beat around" gym shoes.
Yea, I'm "that guy".


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Mar 10, 2014)

Iron1 said:


> I do my squatting/dl'ing in regular socks.
> 
> My old hard sole skater shoes make good regular "beat around" gym shoes.
> Yea, I'm "that guy".



How do you get your bigass legs in them "skinny jeans" hahaha


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Armedanddangerous said:


> How do you get your bigass legs in them "skinny jeans" hahaha



Hang from a peg/bar like the big guys do to put their suits on.
You'd be surprised how much a good pair of skinny jeans adds to your squat.


----------

